# OKC and Albuquerque, low cost motels with L2 chargers



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I am planning a trip at the end of the year to visit my brothers in Arizona. I have a SuperCharger route mapped out but would like to find an affordable motel with overnight L2 charging in:

Oklahoma City near East-West I40 - a place to sleep and get an overnight charge
Albuquerque near East-West I40 - same as above
Getting a good night's rest and leaving with 100% SOC will save SuperCharger fees and I'll be ready for the long driving day. I'm using PlugShare to search but thought I'd ask the community. 

I have car-camped at RV parks but this time of year, not so much fun. But my ears are open.

Bob Wilson
2019 Model 3 Standard Range Plus


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I don’t have any specific suggestions. Caution, though, the motels near the interchange in Albuquerque have a fair amount of opportunistic crime. If you choose to stay somewhere in the area, do not leave anything valuable in your vehicle.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks like I found two candidates:

Avid Hotels, Yukon OK
Best Western, Grants Pass, NM
A good nights sleep with a string of Superchargers along the way. Start each day with 100% charge and free breakfasts.

Bob Wilson


----------

